# Paint Creek Report



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey fellas, hope to get to know you better, although I probably already know some of you without knowing you belong here, too. Anyway, its on at Paint Creek. Started fishin' @6:30pm Thur. and had 56 in the hooch by dark. If I'd had someone with me I'm sure we could've had 112. They all came off the same treetop. Also could've had a few more if I hadn't messed with a plain marabou jig for a while just to see if I really needed the minnies. Had a slow go until I went back to a plain hook and minnow. My minnows were bass sized and worked well. Started catching the bigger females more often near dusk. Fished 18" deep, with occasional twitches. Temp is up near 70, and color is good. Much better fishin' than the 2 keepers I caught at CC 10 days ago.
Also fished Cowan Tue. evening. Same old story. A jillion fish but not one even close to 9". Kept a few because my kids caught 'em and they looked like potato chips fried up. Its still fun fishing there though, because those crappie always seem to be willing to hit a slow rolled Panther Martin (black and yellow). Only caught 1 white bass doing that.
Hope I didn't post this twice. What happens when you hit TAB while typing in here? Tried to attach a pic but its too big and can't seem to resize without ending up with only a corner of the pic. Thanks. See ya' on the water.


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

Great post ,I have been hitting Rocky Fork last week ,Its on there also ,some nice fish and good #s about 4 ft deep near cover,we fised blinko cove .What end of Paint were you at ?
Jon


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I was fishing just inside the Paint creek arm, not far from the point where Rattlesnake creek goes off to the left. Plan on fishin' Rocky myself here as soon as I can.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Hit Paint again on Sat. Caught less than 30 crappie in 5 1/2 hrs. Very few nice keepers, too. Couldn't find them out closer to the main lake where I caught them a week ago. Either the rain moved them or they are closer to better spawning areas. One of the kids insisted on casting out into nowhere, not toward the laydowns we fished but out the other side of the boat, and he caught a number of fish out there. I guess they were really roaming around without any sun out. The water temp on this cloudy day was also down about 3 or 4 degrees from last week. It must not have rained too much around there as the water was not muddied very much, indeed the creek was still clear. Late in the eve we finally got into some numbers way up the creek (Paint) but they were all small. For some reason, the creek temp was lower than the main lake. Best luck either area was with 1/32 chartreuse head/chartr. and white craft hair/red thread jig tipped with minnow. Tried Panther Martins and 2" twister tails with no luck. Didn't really try deeper like we should have (we were still fishin' 18"-30"), but heard from others on the water that they had tried there and had no luck. We had 2 six yr old fellers with us and couldn't subject them to the unreal winds out there, so we were limited to where we could fish. All in all it was just an off day, I'm sure they'll fire back up quickly.


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

We fished there last week and the paint creek arm was packed so we went across the lake and fished .Caught several but all small .I have been getting better fish at Rochy Fork .Fishing laydowns going out a good ways into the water .


----------



## 1newbie (Aug 20, 2007)

going up there tomorrow and would like some help on where to go on lake, thanks in advance


----------



## 66johnson (Apr 7, 2008)

Put in at the main marina...........Cut straight across the lake into the small cove. Fish that whole cove. Caught about 90 there with a good buddy and his daughter about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 1newbie (Aug 20, 2007)

ur right , the cove across from the ramp was great , the slabs were in there 5 foot off the bank


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Newbie. Sorry, haven't been on OGF for a few days or I'd have told you exactly where I like to fish. Glad to hear you did well. My home lake is Caesar, and I decided to try it again after reading posts that others were doing well there. Hit it on Wed. with a friend and his son, but we did very poorly. I guess I've kind of lost touch with the crappie after spending last year concentrating on bass fishing there. It isn't as easy to catch 'em there as it seems to be on Paint.


----------



## 1newbie (Aug 20, 2007)

as far as i am concerned pait creek is where i will be fishing for awhile, did the ceasers creek thing for musky but had a lot more fun at paint, lake was clean and quiet which was a very big plus, if u see 2 old fat guys in a tracker pro crappie 175 stop by and say hi


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Will do, Newb.


----------



## Chartist (Apr 26, 2008)

It was my first trip to Paint Creek today and I fished the tailwater just below the dam. The water was a bit stained and high. However I was able to catch four different species: carp, saugeye, bluegill and crappie. All the fish were on the small side. Since I live in Loveland, the trip there was longer than expected with lots of back roads.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

What ramps would you guys suggest to launch at?
Haven't been there since I was a little kid.
I'll be coming from Route 73 into Hillsboro, and then out route 50. Someone told me it's about 5 or 6 miles from there, then it will be on my left.


Thanks!


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

The main boat ramp and marina is on the left ,turn at Coles bait shop .Stop there and he will give you some good info on current conditions.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks fshnjon I appreciate it.

My Uncle just told me that Mr Cole is his cousins wifes sister's husband - whew.
That aught to get me in the door :>)
Thanks again,
Fletch


----------

